# *OFFICIAL IRONMAGAZINE* Post yourself nude thread



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2009)

Anyone but Doublebase.


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2009)

...... ..


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2009)

no one will.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2009)

lmao


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> ...... ..


Damn..Foreman...er ..ah....Patrick...no wonder your so popular with the guys..er ...girls.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> no one will.


You need to set an example.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2009)

Reminds me of the days I peed sitting down.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> You need to set an example.



not gonna happen.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> not gonna happen.


OK....how about Vanitys?


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> OK....how about Vanitys?



vanity naked


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> vanity naked


Not for nothing, but doesn't his whiskers make you itch?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2009)

no. they are 300 miles away. he has body hair but it's really soft. he laughed cuz i kept petting his arms.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 28, 2009)

I found this one of Gaz


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2009)

Little Wing said:


> no. they are 300 miles away. he has body hair but it's really soft. he laughed cuz i kept petting his arms.


300 miles away and hibernating?


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2009)

lol. hmmmmm, he does sleep a lot lately.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I found this one of Gaz


We all knew he didn't have balls but I never knew he was dickless.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I found this one of Gaz



that poor tranny. when the dr throws his cock away it's going to come right back.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 28, 2009)

lol


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Reminds me of the days I peed sitting down.


Just spent about an hour looking for that thread/post, can't find it.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2009)

Patrick Bateman said:


> Just spent about an hour looking for that thread/post, can't find it.


Which one was this? There were a few.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 28, 2009)

I was young and i needed the money.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/sexual-health/61915-how-pee-standing-up.html

bingo



min0 lee said:


> Thanks for the tip and I am so sorry but I am engaged to ForemanRules. Sorry.





min0 lee said:


>


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Which one was this? There were a few.


The one where I told the story about the time we spent in prison as cell mates.


----------



## GFR (Dec 28, 2009)

That John H sig makes me laugh every time I read it. It makes me a little hard also, is that moral?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2009)

as if anyone will actually post a nude pic...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 28, 2009)

Johnnny would.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## ALBOB (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't show my face, women (And Tall Call) would never leave me alone.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## urbanski (Dec 29, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I found this one of Gaz



i am just so very glad i'm not seeing anything here.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2009)

urbanski said:


> i am just so very glad i'm not seeing anything here.



For some reason I couldn't view that in Foirefox.


----------



## Hoglander (Dec 29, 2009)

What guarantee do I have that posting a pic would be a heterosexual affair versus a transsexual butplug jerkoff by the starter of this thread??


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 29, 2009)

Hoglander said:


> What guarantee do I have that posting a pic would be a heterosexual affair versus a transsexual butplug jerkoff by the starter of this thread??


This transsexual has a name.
There are no guarantees.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Dec 29, 2009)

no dick yet? weak thread


----------



## weldingman (Dec 29, 2009)

lmao, Robert


----------



## Watson (Mar 14, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> 300 miles away and hibernating?


----------

